# Imitant sur l'animal



## marta12

Olá!

Il serait sans doute exagéré de prêter à la dictature de l'audimat les mêmes effets pervers qu'à la dictature du prolétariat, mais il n'est pas illégitime de se demander si aux religions séculières d'antan, qui écrasaient l'individu sous la cérémonie, n'a pas succédé une religion de l'irréligion civile qui rabat l'animal imitant sur l'animal tout court, qui désymbolise les pulsions agressives et sexuelles.


Sem dúvida, seria exagerado atribuir à ditadura das medidas de audiências os mesmos efeitos perversos que à ditadura do proletariado, mas não é ilegítimo perguntar-se se às religiões seculares de antigamente, que esmagavam o indivíduo sob a cerimónia, não lhe sucedeu uma religião de irreligião civil que *caça o animal* * imitando sobre o animal simplesmente,* que dessimboliza as pulsões agressivas e sexuais.  

    Não consigo traduzir aquela frase de modo a que faça sentido. 

Podem ajudar?


----------



## Nanon

Rabattre também pode ser diminuir, rebaixar, ou dobrar, sobrepor.


----------



## anaczz

Só um detalhezinho de concordância:
 se às religiões seculares de antigamente...    não lhes sucedeu uma religião ...


----------



## marta12

Nanon said:


> Rabattre também pode ser diminuir, rebaixar, ou dobrar, sobrepor.



Obrigada Nanon.

Tudo bem: rebaixar o animal imitando *sobre *o animal?


----------



## marta12

anaczz said:


> Só um detalhezinho de concordância:
> se às religiões seculares de antigamente...    não lhes sucedeu uma religião ...



Obrigadíssimo Ana. Mesmo na correcção poderia-me escapar, quase com certeza.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Obrigada Nanon.
> 
> Tudo bem: rebaixar o animal imitando *sobre *o animal?



Não sei se é '_o animal imitando sobre o animal' _se_ 'o animal imitante/imitador _(o que imita)_ sobre o animal propriamente dito/o simples animal_'. Se não for a última não faz sentido.


----------



## marta12

Ai Carfer, espero que não seja o segundo 

Mas acha que a primeira faz sentido? É que para mim também não faz.
'_Tout court_', não pode ser traduzido, também, por '_sem mais_'?

Mas é a última linha que me põe dúvidas. Uff!!!


----------



## William Stein

marta12 said:


> Obrigadíssimo Ana. Mesmo na correcção poderia-me escapar, quase com certeza.



I think it's animal imitador as Carfer suggested: "reduces the mimetic animal (a general characteristic of mankind, like the "rational animal") to a mere animal" (obviously being ironic)


----------



## marta12

William Stein said:


> I think it's animal imitador as Carfer suggested: "reduces the mimetic animal (a general characteristic of mankind, like the "rational animal") to a mere animal" (obviously being ironic)



Visto assim, William Stein, faz sentido e nem sei se será irónico, talvez mordaz 
Estou baralhada e não sei por onde escolher.
Vou reler toda a parte final, mais uma vez...


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Ai Carfer, espero que não seja o segundo
> 
> Mas acha que a primeira faz sentido? É que para mim também não faz.
> '_Tout court_', não pode ser traduzido, também, por '_sem mais_'?
> 
> Mas é a última linha que me põe dúvidas. Uff!!!



Pode traduzir por '_sem mais_', sim. Não, não me parece que a primeira faça sentido. 
O William encontrou uma solução bem mais elegante que a minha, inclusivamente com '_mero animal'. 
_A razão porque me inclinei para _'imitante'_ (não, não estou a sugerir que use a palavra, que não existe em português) veio-me da minha formação. No direito são vulgares os termos substantivos com origem no particípio presente ('_outorgante', 'comparecente', 'declarante', 'emitente', 'promitente', 'aceitante_', etc.) e pareceu-me que o Debray estava a fazer um uso semelhante de '_imitant_'. Mais uma vez, o William faz uma sugestão de peso, que vale a pena considerar. As minhas únicas objecções são, por um lado, o facto de '_mimético_' ter frequentemente implícita a ideia de 'aquilo que se confunde com' (e imitação não é propriamente confusão) e, por outro, o facto de que Debray, se fosse o caso, poderia ter usado '_mimétique', _que existe em francês. Mas sabemos (ou ficámos a saber por este texto) que Debray é tudo menos ortodoxo no uso das palavras, não é?


----------



## marta12

Sim, não é nada ortodoxo, mas achei que tinha sempre uma ideia precisa sobre o uso de uma em vez de outra.

Não poderei, mudando um pouco a sugestão do William: reduz o animal _imitador_ a um mero animal?
Mudará o sentido?


----------



## Nanon

Só para tirar essa preocupação sobre a existência legítima da palavra: _imitant _existe apenas como particípio presente de _imiter. _Pode ser usado como adjetivo, como o Régis Debray faz. O uso como substantivo também é possível (com _imitant_, não me lembro de nada, mas _le signifiant_ - que vem da minha formação  - é um bom exemplo).

Carfer, concordo com as objeções. O _mimetismo _animal vai além da mera imitação, e o nosso amigo não observa os animais desde um ponto de vista biológico ou etológico. Não ouso sugerir nenhuma tradução, mas o animal _imitador _fica mais próximo ao original.


----------



## William Stein

Nanon said:


> O _mimetismo _animal vai além da mera imitação,



That's the whole point. On the model of "le rire est le propre de l'homme" (laughter is a defining characteristic of the human race because it doesn't exist in animals), mimetics (the sytematic imitation in the form of art, music, literature) is specific to mankind but "imitation" is common to all kinds of lower animals, even fish  (*Chris Frith | How the Brain Creates Culture). *People could therefore be called "the mimetic animal" as a distinguishing characteristic but not the "imitating animal". Bray (and Aristotle for that matter) constantly use the term "mimétisme" even in the same article, so I doubt that he would object on semantic grounds.


----------



## Nanon

Certainly, but Debray does not use "mimétisme" in the article Marta is translating, so...


----------



## marta12

Nanon said:


> Só para tirar essa preocupação sobre a existência legítima da palavra: _imitant _existe apenas como particípio presente de _imiter. _Pode ser usado como adjetivo, como o Régis Debray faz. O uso como substantivo também é possível (com _imitant_, não me lembro de nada, mas _le signifiant_ - que vem da minha formação  - é um bom exemplo).
> 
> Carfer, concordo com as objeções. O _mimetismo _animal vai além da mera imitação, e o nosso amigo não observa os animais desde um ponto de vista biológico ou etológico. Não ouso sugerir nenhuma tradução, mas o animal _imitador _fica mais próximo ao original.



Há muitas palavras que não existem em português e tenho-as mantido: Irrelegião, por exemplo. Poderia ter traduzido por 'não religião', optei por não o fazer. Mas muitas há mais. Dessimboliza, é outra delas. E essas não vou deixar que revisor algum as modifique.

_Animal imitador_, ou o _imitador animal_. Não sei qual fica melhor.


----------



## marta12

Nanon said:


> Certainly, but Debray does not use "mimétisme" in the article Marta is translating, so...




Éverdade. Ele tem o cuidado de nunca usar_ mimético_. Isso é bem claro.


----------



## Nanon

marta12 said:


> _Animal imitador_, ou o _imitador animal_. Não sei qual fica melhor.


Acho que teria que ser animal (s.) imitador (adj.) x _l'animal tout court._


----------



## marta12

Nanon said:


> Acho que teria que ser animal (s.) imitador (adj.) x _l'animal tout court._



Está bem Nanon.

Já está acabada, esta será a última alteração.

Obrigadíssimo


----------



## William Stein

marta12 said:


> Éverdade. Ele tem o cuidado de nunca usar_ mimético_. Isso é bem claro.



I don't think it's so clear Marta. Just search "Mimétique" in the article using the search function (Ctrl+F)
chaleurs mimétiques de l'onomatopée
 la mimésis serait alors le propre de l'homme

If he says "la mimésis serait le propre de l'homme", then it follows that "l'homme est l'animal mimétique".


----------



## marta12

William Stein said:


> I don't think it's so clear Marta. Just search "Mimétique" in the article using the search function (Ctrl+F)
> chaleurs mimétiques de l'onomatopée
> la mimésis serait alors le propre de l'homme
> 
> If he says "la mimésis serait le propre de l'homme", then it follows that "l'homme est l'animal mimétique".




Vou procurar William. Como já entreguei a tradução, falarei mais tarde com o revisor do texto.

Muito obrigada.


----------

